# Misa's Spark My Interest Collection



## flipshawtii (Sep 26, 2010)

Pic from Lacquer Laine:







*Below are swatches from My Lucid Bubble:*

*Date Nights to the Twilight*






*Red Pumps at the Nordstrom*








Spark My Heart, That’s a Start






*Pink Bling On My Ring*






*Wink, Blink, Let’s Get a Drink*






*Glitz, Glamour, Smile for the Camera*


----------



## Aprill (Sep 26, 2010)

I need swatches, those promo pics dont excite me


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, the promo pics doesn't "spark" anyone's interest





I updated the post for swatches!


----------



## Darla (Sep 26, 2010)

why doesn't the nail polish go down to the cuticle?

the colors and "texture" look like any other number of polishes. why is Misa so special?


----------



## Aprill (Sep 26, 2010)

I have to agree with Darla. I see dupes when I look at those colors.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2010)

I like the first color, but it's only a lighter version of one i already own, and the others also seem dupeable.


----------

